# Found some Joel Osteen sermons the other day!



## thbslawson (Sep 11, 2013)

Came across this the other day and found some Joel Osteen sermons inside.


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 11, 2013)

Televisions in OR look a lot different than here in MO....lol


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Sep 11, 2013)

Rofl!!!


----------



## thbslawson (Sep 13, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> Televisions in OR look a lot different than here in MO....lol



It was actually a real bin that I came across at a state fair. Someone suggested that Robert Schuller materials should also be found in there =)


----------



## Wayne (Sep 13, 2013)

Put 'em back!


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, they are in a good place, right along with the rest of the garbage.


----------



## Berean (Sep 13, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> Yes, they are in a good place, right along with the rest of the garbage.



Or, as so many obituaries read, "They are in a better place".


----------



## irresistible_grace (Sep 13, 2013)

*Joel Osteen preaches "sermons?"*

And all this time I thought they were just motivational speeches with [one verse of Scripture maybe and] a huge smile sandwiched in between every couple of sentences! 

I saw him LIVE in Charlotte years ago  when "his" circus came to town


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 14, 2013)

Too bad. The manure could have been used to fertilize a field. Now, it is toxic waste. Call a hazmat team!!! Don't let it spread!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 14, 2013)

"Manure"???

I thought that Osteen only trafficked in gold (and teeth whiteners).


----------



## THE W (Sep 14, 2013)

The same place Oprah gets her theology from.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Wayne said:


> Put 'em back!



Now I have found a safe place for those letters from the Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ.


----------

